# MBernard "Mason Bernard" Guitar



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Anyone ever come across an MBernard ? I would love to get another one some day. Very rare. I found one in Windsor years ago for $150.00 and ended up selling it a few years later. They were hand made by Bernie Rico of the BC Rich fame. He made the MBernard in between the time he sold the company rights and the time he regained control back in the early 90's. he only made a handful of them. Fantastic guitars. You can buy an MBernard now but they are handled under another name I think.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I saw one in a Cash Perverters once for $100. They were similar to the ST series from BC Rich. If you like the necks, they are a steal...............


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Whatever happened to Cash Perverters? We used to have a big one in St Catharines. It closed about 2-3 years ago. I used to love going in there. They had no idea what they had in there. Not that they got tons of great stuff in there, but I got at least three guitars out of there dirt cheap. All they had in there was kids that had no idea what was going on. Too bad they are gone.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

As far as I know they went bankrupt..........


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Well, thats not surprising given my experience with them. But too bad for those of us on the prowl.


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Whatever happened to Cash Perverters? We used to have a big one in St Catharines. It closed about 2-3 years ago. I used to love going in there. They had no idea what they had in there. Not that they got tons of great stuff in there, but I got at least three guitars out of there dirt cheap. All they had in there was kids that had no idea what was going on. Too bad they are gone.



There's that place across from the Pen, but all they have is overpriced junk like all other pawn shops. 10 years ago things were different. There were pawn shops all over the place, and you could actually pick up some pretty nice guitars for a good price. I don't know what happened, but these days, it's not even worth walking into a pawn shop. All they have is shite, and they are asking way too much for that even. I don't honestly know how they ever sell anything.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes, I drop into that place now and again and his selection is normally weak and way overpriced. There is Gus down in the Falls. he has a better selection "sometimes" but he will be priced way above market, especially on any name brand. I have relegated my pawn shopping to the Michigan area when I am over there for work.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Anyone ever come across an MBernard ? I would love to get another one some day. Very rare. I found one in Windsor years ago for $150.00 and ended up selling it for about 8 times that a few years later. They were hand made by Bernie Rico of the BC Rich fame. He made the MBernard in between the time he sold the company rights and the time he regained control back in the early 90's. he only made a handful of them. Fantastic guitars. You can buy an MBernard now but they are handled under another name I think.


Very little info on the net about these as well. I search now and again but not much out there. Maybe someday I will come across one again. Could kick my ass for selling the one I had.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

It looks very metal type.

That is not a lot for a guitar like that.

I'll check for the brand when I troll the pawn shops.

I agree that they mostly carry merde for too much money.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Finally found another one, going to pick it up today. woot


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Another Mr. Bernard?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Bizarre too. My first one was number 75 and this one is number 73. There were under 200 made.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

There were 2 on Ebay the past few weeks......
http://cgi.ebay.com/Mason-Bernard-B...27QQihZ007QQcategoryZ2384QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/BC-RICH-MASON-B...oryZ2384QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

That black one was nice. Went for a real good price too. The other dude was looking a little high plus trying to get you for $100 US in shipping. His did not sell. I find the build quality fantastic on them.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

So you got any pics of your new one?
:rockon:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Not my favorite colour of all time, but can't be picky with these.





> In 1990 Rico began another guitar company called Mason Bernard; Mason was his father’s middle name, and Bernard, of course, was a common name in the Rico family.
> 
> Mason Bernard guitars were basically conventional Strat-type guitars, based on the previous B.C. Rich Assassin model, “These were the first guitars I had ever made where I sat down and calculated everything to the max,” says Rico, “these guitars were designed as if price was no object. I tried out everything and only chose the best. DiMarzio came up with a proprietary pickup design for me, including a very neat vintage single coil.” About 225 of these Mason Bernard guitars were made between 1990 and the middle of 1991.


----------



## FunkRider (Nov 21, 2006)

Thats a real nice MBernard you picked up!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey, thanks man. Appreciate that :wave:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Finally got around to taking some decent pics of this axe.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Cash Perverters is alive and well in Ajax. They sell Slammers and other Asian/South Pacific made guitars. I know a guy who works there. He gigs part time - classic rock. He knows his gear. If anything turned up there, it would never see the floor.


----------

